# App for Body/Glass Repair at Tesla Service Center



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

Benzinga - half hour ago: Tesla Offers Customers New Option For Collision, Glass Repair Via Tesla App

Excerpt:

_Tesla owners recently received a message via the Tesla app on their phone, which is used as a key and to control their vehicles, letting owners know of newly available collision and glass repair services.

Customers can have Tesla fix minor dents, scuffs, scratches and replace glass at a Tesla service center, as opposed to a third party. Tesla touts an "optimized repair flow" that "enables a fast and seamless experience."_


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I got that message a while ago.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> I got that message a while ago.


And it almost matches a message I received nearly a year ago.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

I received similar messages back in 2019. I suppose they just randomly send these out as periodic reminders, or perhaps it's based upon services available in your area.

Here's my history:
2019-08-21 "Glass replacement is now available at Tesla Service"
2019-12-06 "Collision Repair Now Available at Tesla Service Centers"
Never received "Schedule Your Next Collision Repair with Tesla"
2021-02-18 "Collision & Glass Repair is Here"


----------

